# What Happened To The Bowling Alleys?



## Mizzkitt

I live near a fairly large city and yet the last bowling alley closed it's doors. I was thinking it might be a good way to get out and meet people.

Doesn't anyone bowl anymore?


----------



## hollydolly

Loads of Bowling alleys here... but i don't bowl anymore ..(bad Back)..


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Two of my kids take their families bowling at least a couple times a month. They try to go every week. One lives in central Sacramento, where there's only 1 bowling alley left, and the other lives in a neighboring city where there are none left. They travel to central Sacramento to bowl.

The local bowling alleys that closed had gotten very run-down. Most of them opened in the 50s and 60s. Few had ever replaced the carpeting, and by the 80s and 90s it was stinky and worn through in spots. They all stopped hiring wait staff, and over half of them stopped serving food at all. Our one remaining bowling alley has a kiosk that sells only pretzels, hot dogs, chips, and soda. They all closed down their cocktail bars, and soon stopped serving beer as well. 

As a result, bowling leagues petered out. The leagues brought in a lot of money. With shrunken league participation, even after reducing staff and services to bare-bones, bowling alley owners could barely afford to maintain the machinery, repair and replace rental shoes and etc. The buildings got rundown and eventually they began closing.


----------



## Mizzkitt

They never did serve food or beer here in Canada....maybe that would have kept them open. It's really a shame to see them close the doors.


----------



## hollydolly

They all serve food and drink here including alcohol .. this is just a random one about 25 km's from here...in a little provincial town

https://www.hollywoodbowl.co.uk/uploads/pdfs/72739%20TOBC%20-%20UPDATED%20DRINKS%20MENU%20-%202017%20-%20STEVENAGE%20-%20PM.pdf


----------



## hollydolly

Here's a list of the best ones in London...

https://londonist.com/london/best-of-london/london-s-best-bowling-alleys


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Mizzkitt said:


> They never did serve food or beer here in Canada....maybe that would have kept them open. It's really a shame to see them close the doors.



Most of ours used to have cocktail waitresses. They'd bring your drinks right to where you were bowling. Naturally, they were kept real busy on league night.

The "restaurant" was usually a counter lined with stools. Non-bowlers could sit there and eat or drink while they watched people bowl. Active bowlers could order food there and a server would take it to the tables or booths right behind the bowling area, separated from it by a partition that was slightly taller than the tables. They were huge places, and looked eerily empty when the food and bar services died. (The bars were prohibited by law.)


----------



## Mizzkitt

Wow Holly, All Star Lanes would be my pick for the best of the best. You sure do know how to do things right over there, no wonder bowling is popular. I wonder if the winners buy the losers a drink


----------



## Ken N Tx

We got newer ones that cater to kids (birthdays) on weekends and adults (beverages) during the week. 
They aralled Main Event.
.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizzkitt said:


> Wow Holly, All Star Lanes would be my pick for the best of the best. You sure do know how to do things right over there, no wonder bowling is popular. I wonder if the winners buy the losers a drink




LOL...yes they usually do...


----------



## Deucemoi

we still have one here in deadbush montana though I dont bowl


----------



## Camper6

Mizzkitt said:


> They never did serve food or beer here in Canada....maybe that would have kept them open. It's really a shame to see them close the doors.



They do now serve food and beer.

The problem with bowling lanes is they don't do any business at all in the summer months in Canada and the expenses are still there for taxes and upkeep.

They allow kids to bowl free during the summer months if the parents sign up for the program and attend.


----------



## delawarelady

Wii bowling has become so popular in the last few years. That could have something to do with bowling alleys being scarce


----------



## AZ Jim

Whatever happened to miniature golf? I used to love it and it was a family activity!


----------



## Mizzkitt

AZ Jim said:


> Whatever happened to miniature golf? I used to love it and it was a family activity!



They still have them in our area.....we call them putt putt golf 

Never have been able to master that water wheel part of it though.


----------



## TonyK

There are three bowling alleys within ten minutes of me. They will probably close when their owners pass away.


----------



## jujube

We still have a few bowling alleys in the area.  There is one really big complex that has alleys and all kinds of other entertainments.  It seems to be going strong.

Has anyone ever bowled duckpins?  I used to do that in Virginia and really liked it, but haven't seen any down here in Florida.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We have one in the region that is trying to reinvent itself as an upscale dining and entertainment center.

http://atlasbowl.com/syracuse-com-features-atlas-as-a-destination-dining-location/


----------



## TonyK

A bowling alley here was converted into a downtown repertory theater. It is cozy and intimate. Just before performer(s) are about to come out, the lights go off. The noise stops abruptly and you can almost hear a pin drop.


----------



## Camper6

TonyK said:


> A bowling alley here was converted into a downtown repertory theater. It is cozy and intimate. Just before performer(s) are about to come out, the lights go off. The noise stops abruptly and you can almost hear a pin drop.



The one here has off track betting.  Very popular.  They have a regular clientele.

I'm looking forward to the Kentucky Derby.  A horse race is more fun to watch if you have placed a bet, even a small one.


----------



## JimW

Aunt Bea said:


> We have one in the region that is trying to reinvent itself as an upscale dining and entertainment center.
> 
> http://atlasbowl.com/syracuse-com-features-atlas-as-a-destination-dining-location/



We have those here in Mass as well, quite popular. Kings is the name of the biggest bowling chain here. They have about a dozen or so locations all serve food, have huge bars, pool tables and entertainment.  https://www.kings-de.com/boston/


----------



## DaveA

Never saw one (I don't think?) down here in our corner of the state, Jim.  Most of the alleys here have folded up years ago, especially the single purpose alleys.  Some got to be downright dingy before going out of business.  I guess the few that have survived had to be re-invented as "social centers' with a variety of eating, entertainment, and finally --bowling.


----------



## JimW

DaveA said:


> Never saw one (I don't think?) down here in our corner of the state, Jim.  Most of the alleys here have folded up years ago, especially the single purpose alleys.  Some got to be downright dingy before going out of business.  I guess the few that have survived had to be re-invented as "social centers' with a variety of eating, entertainment, and finally --bowling.



According to their website, they are mostly Boston and North, closest one to you would be Dedham. They have 5 locations in Mass and the rest are scattered about the US. Yes the old bowling alleys could be very unwelcoming to say the least.


----------



## rgp

I honestly think part of the reason they started closing was when smoking was banned....followed by the strict pursuit of DUI laws. Not trying to judge but...bowling was always more "blue-collar" , as was smoking , having beers...and getting together with the guys. Take away the first two and well..........

A friend of mine said that "in home" card games are making a come-back ? Due to some sticking to the "old" ways? But as the older generations die out, so will the ways....Makes sense.


----------



## fmdog44

We had one that had pin boys! It also had small balls, big lightweight balls nd standard balls. There was another across fro my high school.


----------

